

Naval Ravikant talks in-depth on: Twitter, Bubbles, and Start Fund - suhail
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/02/22/naval-ravikant-talks-in-depth-on-twitter-bubbles-new-york-and-start-fund-interview-part-2/

======
pclark
“The Market has to be huge because everyone makes mistakes. You never quite
get it right the first time. I believe that the Internet is very efficiently
arbitraged. Anything you can think of has been thought of and tried. The only
way you’re going to find something is if you stick to it, at an irrational
level and try a whole bunch of things. Companies that don’t do giant pivots
are always doing micro pivots. “You need a large enough market that you can
pivot in and you still have a customer base. Another related point to that is
– it’s just as hard to build a large company as it is a small company, so you
might as well build a big company. It’s roughly the same effort.”

------
apu
I found his comments on the Start Fund to be the most interesting. Despite all
the heat generated when the fund was first announced, I didn't see anyone else
describe it as an "unbundling" of advice from money, which is the way Ravikant
puts it. It's an interesting way of looking at things.

------
jdp23
I'm not sure I'd have used the words "in-depth", but here's what he says about
bubbles: "We might be in a series of micro-bubbles, seed round prices being
driven higher by VCs competing with angels for good seed deals. I don’t think
we’re in a macro bubble. The total amount of money in the market or at risk is
still very small."

------
apu
Argh, again, the formatting on these interviews is really hard to read. Why
can't they just do a straight interview style, like:

TNW: blah blah?

Naval: blah blah.

